# Savannah monitor



## Roger (Nov 14, 2004)

I'v had a Savannah Monitor for almost 3 years now, and wanted to share with ya some pictures, BTW the piranha in my avatar is a picture of my piranha taken with my camera phone, anywayz back to the lizard as for its size i don't know, its not to big but its also not small at all. This picture is a couple months old. This picture was also taken with my camera phone, i really need to get a good camera, cause im so limited at the shots i could really get with something better then a camera phone.


----------



## weezplz (Oct 18, 2004)

cool p and liz


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

Hello Roger,
Welcome!









Your exathematicus looks like it is in great condition! I am so happy to see one that isn't seriously obese! Continue taking great care of it and it will become a much larger lizard.

And for the record... the pictures are actually really good, especially considering they came from a phone! Damn I have to catch up with the times....phones that take pictures....I still have a working 8-track people! I digress....great shots Roger, and agian, welcome aboard.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

wow that guy looks great


----------



## nova (Aug 9, 2004)

Very nice Sav. Hows his temperment?


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

very nice savannah


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Nice monitor you got there dude


----------



## Roger (Nov 14, 2004)

thanks, yea my camera phone only takes good pictures when it feels like doing so. but i should be getting a digi cam soon, as for the guy who asked " Hows his temperment" very well tamed, i can pick up and he wont struggle or move and it will even lay still on strangers arms, i'v had him since he was real small.


----------



## Heartless-Dealer (Aug 3, 2003)

very cool..

very very cool...


----------

